# Hells Canyon



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

If there is no one there to issue a permit, there probably isnt anyone there to enforce it.


----------



## JHMainer (Jun 27, 2011)

I disagree with that.....All law enforcement will still be on the job even in the event of a shutdown. Just like the Grand Canyon, gates will be closed with law enforcement at the gate turning people away.

I am just wondering if it is the same procedure at Hells Canyon?


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm guessing it will not be affected. If it was during permit season I would be another story, but since the permit system is self issue i don't think there will be an issue. You can call the jet boat companies and see what they are planning on doing. The visitors center may be locked as well as the vault toilets.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*The Vault Toilets?*

I forgot about the vault toilets! Locking those is like a cruel trick...


----------



## Rivers (May 13, 2010)

Hells Canyon Dam is open. According to Diana at Hells Canyon Shuttle there is no closure on the Snake. The Idaho Power Co. owns the access to the launch. Heller Bar is open as it is state run. The tribe operates Pittsburg Landing so u can launch there as well. This is according to All Rivers Shuttle and Hells Canyon Shuttle


----------

